# Best Bow Shop Around In Lancaster



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I just ordered a bow from the shop in Lancaster-Fairfield Outdoors. She got the bow for me for the same price the big boy in columbus was selling it for, and I got everything put on and always get outstanding service from them. Check them out if your around Lancaster.....Fairfield Outdoors.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

do they sell diamonds


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Can you tell me what that means?

I'm telling you the owner, Theresa, who runs the shop,and her son Shane, are the best tandem I have ever worked with. The service is unmatched.....

but, can you tell me what the diamonds comment was. I'm confused.

I hope it is not what I think it is.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had great luck working with shane as well. I bought my bow online, but took it up there and bought my extras from him. He set it up and helped me sight it in on the indoor range. great people and great service. I wish they were located in Chilli instead of Lancaster. It is still worth the drive if I need help.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

eye4neye said:


> Can you tell me what that means?
> 
> I'm telling you the owner, Theresa, who runs the shop,and her son Shane, are the best tandem I have ever worked with. The service is unmatched.....
> 
> ...



Diamond is new new line of bows made by Bowtech. Diamonds are to Bowtech like Reflex is to Hoyt


----------

